# Arturo Fuente Anejo S.S.S. Shark No. 77 Cigar Review - Superb smoke!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Rich and full flovor smoke - this cigar burns a nice tight ash! I keep asking for the shark where ever I go - it is a must smoke around the holidays.

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Anejo S.S.S. Shark No. 77 Cigar Review - Superb smoke!


----------

